# 313th Bombardment History Document



## Micdrow (Apr 28, 2008)

History of 509th Compostie group, 313 bombardment wing. Activation to 15 August 1945


----------



## antti (Jul 10, 2010)

Link is dead!


----------



## antti (Jul 10, 2010)

sorry ! I was wrong! Everything is ok!


----------

